# can i use this for ice fishing



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have a brand new Humminbird Platinum ID 120 portable unit. can this unit be used on the ice to find fish ?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

You can use just about any sonar type device as long as you can suspend the transducer in the hole. My guess is with the screen display you have on that unit, I would expect to see fish as straight line across the screen. Only way to be sure is to dress warm, cut a hole and see what happens. If all you see is the bottom, then fish may possibly show up as a suspended mark.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Yep,,Shortdrift is correct..I use a Hummer-Wide One,,and I,,like most guys have used lots of others brands as well..They just need the transducers to be strait vertical down the hole!! Give it a try Johnrude.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<----


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I use a Humminbird Wide Vision and an Eagle portable, at first I used a piece of flat aluminum to mount transducer on, but it was not adjustable for ice thickness. Now I have the transducers mounted on 1" PVC with a 4-way drilled out on the vertical holes to slide on the vertical piece holding the transducer, then add 5" pieces in the horizontal to cross hole. This works pretty good and allows for depth adjustment for ice thickness. Most boat transducers will not hang properly because of how they are made, but I have great results with both units.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Most non-ice transducers(called "puck" type) are nearly impossible to get level enough to shoot straight down since the cord comes out the side. Go to the hardware store and get a small round "bubble" level(pretty inexpensive), and epoxy it to the flat top of the transducer(it will not affect the function when using the unit on soft water). With a little horsing around of your support arms, you can get the bubble dead center-meaning you are shooting straight down. This is about the only shot you have of seeing your lure on the screen. While jigging up and down, you will get a "wavy line". And as mentioned, fish will show up as separate lines-very interesting to see the fish line angle up towards the wavy line(your lure). You can then adjust your jigging motion or stop it completely to try to trigger a strike. I have done this in the past on Erie and the experience is kind of addictive just as it is with a flasher. If you are very close to another locator/flasher' you might get a bunch of crazy readings(interference). You'll have to move away several feet to prevent this. LCD locators will work great mounted as portable on the ice. Some "learning curve" is to be expected.


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I use a 200dx hummingbird and cut a yard stick in half with wing nuts to level. The only problem I've found is if the puck is not under the edge of the ice it will give goofy , false readings. Flashers are cool but with LCD it's almost like watching tv,lol. Set in the hole drop a vibe down, adjust angle to watch vibe move, then use what ever bait you wish. Last weekend I forgot yard stick and the direction the puck was angled I was able to tell from which direction the fish were coming from. Pretty cool. The cone is bigger therefore the fish may be further than using a flasher. The ping is also slower so the image lags, not as fast as a flasher. Still works great without spending hundreds on flasher.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

This is all I did.Works quite well.Can adjust from 4"-22" of ice by 2 bolts.Cost is less than $10 and some ice slush underneath to level,if necessary,is all it takes.I sit my unit w/battery on it so it stays put and have zero issues seeing everything.
Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

